# Latest Blade



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

Trying a new profile.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a nice profile. Kinda Fowler/Ealy-esque... What are the dimensions?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 12, 2011)

The bolster needs work, it's too big. The handle looks uncomfortable. :tease:

That looks like an exciting development! More pics please!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

205mm edge and 50mm at heel. I'm trying a lost wax bolster in nickel silver that has no nickel nor silver. My intent is a wa/yo handle.
Thanks for the input Eamon, I shall take it under consideration and maybe ease the edges a scotch.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the bolster with the straight slot screws.
Gives it kind of an industrial steam punk look.
Not to sure about the handle though.
Looks uncomfortable. Are you supposed to rest your pinky in the hole at the end?


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

That's where your d!ck goes!


----------



## jmforge (Aug 12, 2011)

LMAO. But seriously, nice shape. Now you finish up that hand sanding young man, or no TV for you!!!


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 12, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> That's where your d!ck goes!


 
Now that definitely sounds uncomfortable.:shocked3:

Just teasing you.
I look forward to seeing this knife as it progresses along.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

I may even use a hunk of your stuff in the handle! If you behave!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 12, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I may even use a hunk of your stuff in the handle! If you behave!


 
Looks good. Looking forward to a finished knife.

M


----------



## Lefty (Aug 12, 2011)

Now that looks promising! Nice, Spike!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice. Kramer-esque choil looks comfy.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 13, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I may even use a hunk of your stuff in the handle! If you behave!


 
I'll try, but no promises.
By the way, the sunglasses you are wearing in your avatar photo make your nose look big.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 13, 2011)

Its cool Spike watching your skills progress! Looking forward to the final photos.


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 13, 2011)

Burl Source said:


> I'll try, but no promises.
> By the way, the sunglasses you are wearing in your avatar photo make your nose look big.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Spike, that looks great! Will be looking forward to seeing progression on this! Dont mind Mark....That's what happens when you talk to wood all day long


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments, everyone! 
And Mark, it's just the camera angle that makes my nose look big!


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, enough teasing.
I like the profile of the knife and look forward to seeing the next steps as it progresses.
Looks like this is going to be a really nice knife.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 13, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> That's where your d!ck goes!


WOW that was awesome! I cant quit laughing. Knife looks good too


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 19, 2011)

Ready for the oven:


----------



## WillC (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks very useful. Love the shape of the heel. Is that a clay coating or anti scale?


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2011)

It's anti-scale from Brownell's.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 23, 2011)

what steel is this?


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2011)

It's O1. I figure that I should stick with one steel for a while.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is is out of the oven:


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 2, 2011)

any progress?


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

It's mostly ground, but is on hold while I make another knife for an order.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 1, 2011)

Done!
I carved the bolster out of wax and cast it in a nickel silver like alloy that has no nickel nor silver, and the wood is Burl Source stabilized spalted maple burl.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## mhenry (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow!!!! That is frickin beautiful


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks! A botanist friend of mine wanted to know what species of maple it was, alas I did not know. Mark?


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome spike! I still want the 210mm version of the pettysuki just a little longer


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 1, 2011)

Wax cast bolster? Damn!!!!!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 1, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> awesome spike! I still want the 210mm version of the pettysuki just a little longer


 
I've got it drawn up! Have some interesting wood coming in, too!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 1, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I've got it drawn up! Have some interesting wood coming in, too!


 
it will probably be in Nov. hope that's alright. I spent too much this month.lol


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 1, 2011)

Good looking blade and handle....can you melt down a wedding band and make it a ferrule:idea2::angel2:


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 1, 2011)

Sure!


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 2, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Thanks! A botanist friend of mine wanted to know what species of maple it was, alas I did not know. Mark?


 
This is a mutant variety that grows around UFO landing sites.
The coloring comes from Bigfoot urine.

or..... it might be Western Big Leaf Maple.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 4, 2011)

Spike, your skills are going to get you somewhere with this nutty crowd!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! I gotta say, I really like the way this one cuts.


----------

